# SUB 300 Black Lung Roll Call



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Let's start counting then! 

#35 of 300 here in Washington, DC, USA


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

39 in MI-wishing he had that pizza










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thevenin said:


> Let's start counting then!
> 
> #35 of 300 here in Washington, DC, USA


Saw you're in Washington DC. Will you be at this weekend's GTG?


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Saw you're in Washington DC. Will you be at this weekend's GTG?


Possible, PM!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thevenin said:


> Possible, PM!


Replied.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

There it is! Good job, Thevenin! Had to be a BL owner to start the thread, and since I didn't get one...



Thevenin said:


> Let's start counting then!
> 
> #35 of 300 here in Washington, DC, USA


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> 39 in MI-wishing he had that pizza


#??? wishing I had my watch. ;-)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

One in the 20s is already on the sales forum for $3K.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

#47 Also in West MI


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Followed by #48 in NJ! The aluminum(?) tube packaging is a nice touch along with the COSC certificate. I was concerned the dial may be too small to read with my aging eyes but found it quite legible.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

So cool, loving these!


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang. Looks like all below 100 so far. Guess it'll likely be after the holidays for mine.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in folks, I will keep track of this call here.

I'm seeing some on Instagram, so I added those that mentioned their numbers. So far all are below 50/300.

Feel free to reply here or PM me for new acquisitions |>


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

No. 005


----------



## brucebobby (Dec 28, 2011)

#29 reporting for duty from southern california.









Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Updated 1 through 50 so far, with #5 from Watch Man Always |> and #29 from brucebobby |>

Keep them coming!


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Nr #007 just arrived in Sweden!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll need better pictures, but here's #34 in NYC


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12670381
> 
> 
> I'll need better pictures, but here's #34 in NYC


Wow!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Number 18 here


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

This list is going to get even cooler :-!

Added #18 PeterA, #34 TripleCalendar, #7 from xhenke, and #22 from Des2471 |>


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

That is pretty sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Didn't take a pic today but here is yesterday.

45 checking in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

#45 added. Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## Landset (Nov 21, 2017)

#44 ON THE SHORE
CARMEL, CA


----------



## Landset (Nov 21, 2017)

#44 ON THE SHORE CHECKING IN
CARMEL, CA


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Added Landset rocking his #44!


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Greeting from Taiwan, #12 says hi


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

#12 looks just as great  Congrats!


----------



## venom550pm (Jan 13, 2012)

#38 up in New Hampshire!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

#100 just in today


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Added #38, and with #100 we reach over to the 2nd 50 list |>


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

Man, Pitguy all by his lonesome . . . .

I guess we could stalk people on Instagram to get their # count.


----------



## joma (Feb 17, 2011)

Number 87 in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

ok, photo bucket officially kicked my butt... any other ways to get pictures on here?


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Pitguy said:


> ok, photo bucket officially kicked my butt... any other ways to get pictures on here?


Using the tapatalk app

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> #100 just in today












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry for all the posts.. Been a while since I was on here and I can't find the delete post,,, only edit.


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Number 94 Safely arrived yesterday in St. Petersburg, FL!!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Those of you who have gotten their Blungs, can you tell me how the screwdriver it comes with works? My 1200t came with a real small driver that did not work very well. Hope they have upgraded that component of the kit. Thanks and happy Thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Gee2789 said:


> Man, Pitguy all by his lonesome . . . .
> 
> I guess we could stalk people on Instagram to get their # count.


Go ahead and let me know, I have added a couple of them that surfaced already


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

YODAHAWK said:


> Those of you who have gotten their Blungs, can you tell me how the screwdriver it comes with works? My 1200t came with a real small driver that did not work very well. Hope they have upgraded that component of the kit. Thanks and happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I actually haven't used mine, not even opened, but looked much sturdier to me than what I got with the SUB 300.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Thevenin said:


> I actually haven't used mine, not even opened, but looked much sturdier to me than what I got with the SUB 300.


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

YODAHAWK said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does seem better than the one from the 300 kit and is 2-sided. I used to to remove the bracelet and put a nato on the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Fresh in today.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

#108 checking in from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Thank you Doxa Team


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

#124 checking in from Croatia
This is once again a great great watch from Doxa!!
Mine will definitely see some scuba time!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

FedEx just arrived at my workplace - #80 in Norway


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Number 91 here in the UK  Oops just noticed It’s not the 25th yet


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Those of you that have received their Blungs, how has the accuracy been?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine is +2 secs in the 24hours since it arrived


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations to all! #80, 91, 97, 108, 124 are added |>


----------



## Jayk558 (Mar 19, 2013)

#97 fresh in today, Huntsville Al


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

Tracking info says I should have it by about an hour ago. Stayed home all day to sign for it, oh well.


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

man, looks like I still have a bit of waiting to go since I haven't even received a tracking number


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

#150 on the right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Gee2789 said:


> man, looks like I still have a bit of waiting to go since I haven't even received a tracking number


Don't worry, lots of us in same position

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

sfglenrock said:


> #150 on the right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The esthetics of the old one is so much more appealing. The old acrylic glass makes the dial look bigger and not so glossy. Even if the new bracelet is better the old one is more appealing to me as well.

You are a lucky guy to have them both.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

sfglenrock said:


> #150 on the right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations Steve, amazing pair! Thanks.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Still waiting for my tracking number - to be honest, now I know I don't have a low number I'm hoping for one of the high 200's. One of the last ones to roll off the production line would be pretty cool...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice that you've got a vintage and new



sfglenrock said:


> #150 on the right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

No 164 arrived today in Qatar, I'm not expecting to see many others in this country :-d


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

sfglenrock said:


> #150 on the rIght.


The condition of that original Black Lung is pretty ridiculous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

#86 checking in


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

The FedEx guy walking away with my Black Lung. The wait continues...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey All! 

First post on WUS, and this will be my first Doxa! I'm unbelievably excited! I'll make sure to check in with this roll call as soon as I receive the watch. 

Seems like a great Doxa community here!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*#74 SOLD ON EBAY*








*#60 & #71 ON EBAY*


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Suburban Diver said:


> View attachment 12687755
> The FedEx guy walking away with my Black Lung. The wait continues...


That hurts and I feel your pain...hang in there.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

166 has arrived in St. Somehere









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

YODAHAWK said:


> 166 has arrived in St. Somehere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should be St. Somewhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Some serious catch-n-release going on with BL's. I've counted 5 via Watch Recon listed on WUS. Plus the 'Bay listings, that's a high percentage based on how many of the 300 have be received to date. Nice way to double your investment!

And then there's the vintage BL that sold for big bucks on the 'Bay just prior to the pre-order announcement in late September. Coulda had 3 new BL's and a wad of cash left over for the price of that one.

[Props to Thevein for the Roll Call list - nicely done!]


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

152 landed in St. Louis


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 12689233
> 
> 152 landed in St. Louis


Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Erika's Original M⚓N straps. My favorite for dive watches!


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Erika's Original M⚓N straps. My favorite for dive watches!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

SubMoose said:


> Erika's Original M⚓N straps. My favorite for dive watches!


Looks great on that strap! I might have to pick one up for the 1200T


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice strap



perfectlykevin said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

No 165 has arrived to Poland/Wroclaw. Great watch!

Have everyone received bracelet changing tool? I haven't got one. Was it the part of the set?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

It was in the box for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Found the bracelet tool in a vacuum sealed plastic bag with the brown wrapping paper in the box - easily thrown away (recycled ) by accident!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Indeed...easy to miss the book, instruction disc and bracelet tool since they're wrapped in paper.


----------



## bumba94 (Mar 30, 2016)

#83 has landed in Korea.


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

#185 checking in from Jersey City USA. LOVING IT! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

#213 checking in.


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

#250 checking in from new york


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

> [Props to Thevein for the Roll Call list - nicely done!]


Thanks Michael!

Congrats to new owners, all looking great!


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Dan01 said:


> It was in the box for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Des2471 said:


> Found the bracelet tool in a vacuum sealed plastic bag with the brown wrapping paper in the box - easily thrown away (recycled ) by accident!


Thank you. 
I check box again and all the wrapping but unfortunately it was missing.  I always have bad luck...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

#200 here, with the wrong date disc! Numbers are super small and not at all like the ordinary 50th Sub or like in the pics in this thread. I'll upload pictures later.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

#120 has landed in New Jersey!Having trouble posting pics, so they will have to wait. Website wonkiness prevails...


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Magnus said:


> #200 here, with the wrong date disc! Numbers are super small and not at all like the ordinary 50th Sub or like in the pics in this thread. I'll upload pictures later.


That's strange. It does look a bit smaller in the pic you posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Magnus said:


> #200 here, with the wrong date disc! Numbers are super small and not at all like the ordinary 50th Sub or like in the pics in this thread. I'll upload pictures later.


oh wow! Possibly a rare bird if you decide to sell later. 

Is that a NATO strap or a variation of the Erika's MN strap?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

perfectlykevin said:


> oh wow! Possibly a rare bird if you decide to sell later.
> 
> Is that a NATO strap or a variation of the Erika's MN strap?


Rare bird or not, it doesn't look good if you ask me so I want it replaced.

The strap is a MN strap that remade to a nato style myself.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Magnus said:


> #200 here, with the wrong date disc! Numbers are super small and not at all like the ordinary 50th Sub or like in the pics in this thread. I'll upload pictures later.


I wonder if all watches beyond a certain number will have a small date disc?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

ripper said:


> Thank you.
> I check box again and all the wrapping but unfortunately it was missing.  I always have bad luck...


I am sure that, if you phone DOXA (+43 1 577 35 35 13)or Live Chat with them on their website (or even email them [email protected]) that they will send you a bracelet tool. I've always found them super helpful and responsive


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Customer number in Vienna +43 1 577 35 35 13

You don't always have bad luck ripper... You have a beautiful BLack Lung !! :-!

I'm sure DOXA will help you out

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

double post


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

205 touched down in London2017-12-01 15.23.08 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

#211 arrived yesterday in Ventura CA


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for checking-in! 


















































Also the built-in image upload is not quite working these days, terribly annoying at times. 

And I noticed it's not only me. So, I would suggest other image hosts.


----------



## friendharry (Jun 25, 2010)

#267 in Southern California








Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Upload attempt #120 for #120...;-)


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

orangeface said:


> Some serious catch-n-release going on with BL's. I've counted 5 via Watch Recon listed on WUS. Plus the 'Bay listings, that's a high percentage based on how many of the 300 have be received to date. Nice way to double your investment!
> 
> And then there's the vintage BL that sold for big bucks on the 'Bay just prior to the pre-order announcement in late September. Coulda had 3 new BL's and a wad of cash left over for the price of that one.
> 
> [Props to Thevein for the Roll Call list - nicely done!]


I just sold mine, but only because I should have a Searambler 50th incoming next week. Always wanted a Searambler!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

TripleCalendar said:


> I just sold mine, but only because I should have a Searambler 50th incoming next week. Always wanted a Searambler!


I hope you love your Searambler 50th when it arrives and will wear it in the best of health. I love DOXA orange and the Searambler hadn't appealed to me until earlier this year when I ordered one. It's probably now one of my favourite watches - beautiful sunburst dial, great size and comfort and COSC accuracy. Some pics below. Cheers!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I'm going to add a Searambler to the collection when the funds become available; such a cool watch.


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

Really hoping to add my name to the list soon... eyes open


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

#8 and 188 Singapore


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Number 254 reporting from San Diego CA.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

sfglenrock said:


> #150 on the right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amazingly gorgeous duo! Fortune smiles upon you, man!


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

I have the same issue with a smaller date numbers with 205. Not sure what to do about it at the moment. What would you guys do?

2017-12-01 15.23.08 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

ataripower said:


> I have the same issue with a smaller date numbers with 205. Not sure what to do about it at the moment. What would you guys do?
> 
> 2017-12-01 15.23.08 by ataripower, on Flickr


I think it depends on how you feel about it. If it's going to bother you and spoil your enjoyment of the watch, you should think about asking for the date wheel to be changed - I can't see that would be an unreasonable request, to make you fully happy with the watch. Cheers!


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

So 200 and 205 have smaller date discs. Is this true for every watch above 200? It's difficult to tell from the photos. Perhaps Doxa used up the original batch of date discs and this is the size the new ones above a certain number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Des2471 said:


> I think it depends on how you feel about it. If it's going to bother you and spoil your enjoyment of the watch, you should think about asking for the date wheel to be changed - I can't see that would be an unreasonable request, to make you fully happy with the watch. Cheers!


That's what I thought as well. Apparently Doxa think it's an unreasonable request! According to them the later batches have the smaller date font that just looks out of place in my opinion. They offered a return for refund but never considered changing the date wheel.

In my opinion, when you buy a watch based on pictures you expect every detail to be like the watch pictured in the promotion photos.

I ended up ordering a new date wheel myself and will have my local watchmaker change it. I love everything else about the watch (even if a more accutate reproduction of the original bracelet would take it to another level).


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

I had a good look at it again today and it doesn't really bother me. I probably would have never noticed if it wasn't mentioned here.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stev0 said:


> So 200 and 205 have smaller date discs. Is this true for every watch above 200? It's difficult to tell from the photos. Perhaps Doxa used up the original batch of date discs and this is the size the new ones above a certain number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Negative. I have no. 254 and my date font is "normal". I checked all the date numbers when I first fondled my watch.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Updated list |>


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Thevenin said:


> Updated list |>


Thank you for keeping on top of this. And very nice design of the list.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

#247 ticking along 24 hours a day, 7 days a week here in London, UK. Photo to follow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Wish I could contribute, but I didn't jump on the pre-order fast enough. Looks like DOXA's doing a little knife giveaway over on Instagram to BL owners though, check it out!


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

#42 has arrived in Saint Louis, Missouri.

After over a decade of watch collecting I finally have a Doxa. And what a start...

Searambler is next at some point. 750 or maybe even 300...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Nostalgic said:


> #42 has arrived in Saint Louis, Missouri.
> 
> After over a decade of watch collecting I finally have a Doxa. And what a start...
> 
> ...


Purportedly only 107 750T Searamblers were made, so a rarer bird than the Black Lung. I have two 750's, and I want more, lol.


----------



## h2d (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello, number 273 reporting from Lima, PERU


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Checked-in!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

#64 & #65 here 
Connecticut USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

#298 delivered to Columbia SC


Thevenin said:


> Checked-in!
> 
> View attachment 12715433
> 
> ...


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

Thevenin said:


> Checked-in!
> 
> View attachment 12715433
> 
> ...


#42 is in MO

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

|> |> |>


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I want to know who has no.1!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> I want to know who has no.1!


I'm guessing DOXA has it... But, that's not always been the case in the past and someone may have been lucky to get it (hopefully a WUS member!) :-!


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Thevenin said:


> Checked-in!
> 
> View attachment 12715433
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

131 is in the house!!

Spain!!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

